# Lin Eager To Play With Howard



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BEIJING -- Jeremy Lin said Sunday he's looking forward to pairing up with newly acquired Houston Rockets center Dwight Howard.
> 
> The 25-year-old Lin, in China to oversee a basketball camp, told reporters that, although he hasn't yet trained with Howard, he sees a natural affinity in the pair's affection for the pick-and-roll game.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...ton-rockets-eager-try-pick-roll-dwight-howard


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn! Speedy LinSanity have "twin-towers" to work his PnR with to put the Houston Rockets at the same level as Grizz & Clips for the 3rd & 4th seed. 
An improve Casppi & Brooks off the bench with Harden & Parson as starter/finisher puts the Houston Rockets as one of the top contenders to be in the WCF. 

HC Keven Mchale has finally got some input from Larry Bird...


----------

